# Funny quickies and one liners



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

What do you call two Mexicans playing basketball? 
ans.....Juan on Juan. 

What is the difference between a Harley and a Hoover? 
ans.... The position of the dirt bag.


Why is divorce so expensive? 
ans....Because it's worth it. 


What's the fluid capacity of Monica Lewinsky's mouth?
ans.... One US leader. 

What do you see when the Pillsbury Dough Boy bends over? ans....Doughnuts. 

What does parsley and pubic hair have in common? 
ans.....You push it aside and keep on eating! 

What's the definition of eternity? 
ans.....4 blondes at a 4-way stop intersection.

Quote....."The last thing that I want to do is to launch a 10 million dollar missile at a 10 dollar tent and hit a camel in the a**." 
President G. W. Bush


----------

